# Vocal Lessons after Graduation



## maklaynev (Apr 23, 2020)

Hi everyone, I recently graduated with my BA in vocal performance. I feel pretty prepared after extensive training since I was 13 to train myself, but I was wondering if it would be a better idea to seek out a teacher where I live now? Do most people continue with private lessons after graduation? I am working to become a music educator and I am in a professional choir, so I will continue performing professionally. Thanks!


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

maklaynev said:


> Hi everyone, I recently graduated with my BA in vocal performance. I feel pretty prepared after extensive training since I was 13 to train myself, but I was wondering if it would be a better idea to seek out a teacher where I live now? Do most people continue with private lessons after graduation? I am working to become a music educator and I am in a professional choir, so I will continue performing professionally. Thanks!


Good thinking, find a good teacher.


----------

